# SO IRRITATED



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Seriously Trevor's stupid week to hawaii trip is really making me mad.
I have school and stuff to do.
cleaning and taking care of the dogs.
all this changing and constantly being sick is too much for me.
Tiva crapped all over her crate. 
And I tried to take care of it like I should but i'm just throwing up and crying hysterically.
and then Trevor gets mad at me for the frustrations.
now because I can't handle it and I don't have a fricken hose.
I can't go to school until Trevor gets back and can help me on Friday.
which is really going to put me behind.
I feel bad because I'm not a good parent right now to my dogs.
and I can't seem to shake all this stress.
I can't seem to get out of it.
and I feel so dissapointed in myself.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

i know how you feel... 

myself have felt that way


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awwwe. Sweety. You're pregnant - that's some bs, you shouldn't be going through this right now especially by yourself. And you care, which makes you an awesome parent all around.

As for school, it will be there. I've been where you are, things do get better. You're one human being


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Girl do you need us to kick Trevor's butt for you? We will ban him from GP a certain amount of hours of the day so he has to do other useful things(help you )
I dunno anything about being prego, but I do know about feeling like I have wayyyyyyyyy too much on my plate!
just relax as best as you can, go buy a hose with Trevor's money, and take a chill pill 
do things one at a time, handle it the best you can.
and kick trevor's booty for friggin' going to hawaii in your time of need!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

dude... maybe its just me but my dude would have NEVER left for HAWAII w/out ME much less prego. Hugs to you... give him an earful when he gets back.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

my goodness. and then the internet broke last night,
thank the lordy comcast got here quick.
THANKYOU EVERYONE.
I was feeling so selfish for thinking Trevor was selfish to go to hawaii when I needed him.
and yes.
only allow him on here for two hours a day.
hahaha totally kidding.
everyone pm Trevor and tell him all this and that he's a big ol meanie.
lol i love you guys thanks


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

yeah because i paid for the trip a yr ago. not. im not paying for anything.
its a graduation present that we've had planned for a yr. 
so i dont think im a total d***. but i am gonna go norklin in the o'chin now.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> yeah because i paid for the trip a yr ago. not. im not paying for anything.
> its a graduation present that we've had planned for a yr.
> so i dont think im a total d***. but i am gonna go norklin in the o'chin now.


:clap::clap::clap:

You really deserve it man...I hope you have a blast x 2...lol


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't think your a d*** I just think you should have 
had gma watch one of the dogs so I wasn't so overwhelmed or taken 
care of some of the outside work and house work so I didn't have so much 
on my plate when you left.
and given the situation the trip should have been discussed and maybe shortened.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

and I know it was a grad present,
but given the situation we both have to make sacrifices.
and you left a day early in order to get more sleep.
when either way you had a thirty minute drive and you were already sleeping.
I just wish he would consider the stress i'm, under and my feelings.
Not just think about this trip because believe it or not going to hawaii isn't more important than mine or your childs health.
and him putting the trip first really makes me mad.
sorry if that bothers anyone.
Just the way I feel.
I could be wrong. I'm just saying.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Awwww I'm sorry. You're not wrong, it's how you feel, and you can't just stop feeling it because someone tells you to. I'm sure you will get through it, and he will make it up to you. Maybe after the baby is born, you can go on vacation for a week, and leave him with the baby and dogs


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> Awwww I'm sorry. You're not wrong, it's how you feel, and you can't just stop feeling it because someone tells you to. I'm sure you will get through it, and he will make it up to you. Maybe after the baby is born, you can go on vacation for a week, and leave him with the baby and dogs


DEAL.
haha no me and the girls have been talking about a beach trip or something.
but I am not interested in traveling without him.
its just stressful and I'd rather be with him.
guess I'm just nicer ;P


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

no thats how we are, I wouldnt have fun if I went vacationing by myself I would be to busy thinking about my husband lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> no thats how we are, I wouldnt have fun if I went vacationing by myself I would be to busy thinking about my husband lol


as i am missing her. its not much of a vacation when your missing someone.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I know.
I just wouldn't have gone.
I would have saved the ticket while we saved up and then went me and him.
but I guess I'm a freak


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

where in hawaii are you I lived by waikiki and Wahiawa.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

He's on mauwi


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

in maui 5 min outside of laheana


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

My irritation just went wayyyyyyyyyy up.
I told him that I know he'll be tired but when he gets back we have to go get groceries.
we didn't go before he left 
and yesterday I ran out of milk, eggs, cereal, fruit, potatoes, cheese, peanut butter.
we literally had no food when he left, and now we have like nothing.
that nothing has to last me til friday night,
so I'll really need to go.
and the grocery store is about a five minute drive.
he tells me he'll be too tired.
well that's too [email protected] bad.
I've been making sacrifices for him all week.
and he can't make one single one for me.
considering I'm pregnant I thing that makes it a little more severe.
Now all the stress turned into cramping.
which turned into bleeding so I'm on my way to the er now.
thankyou so much for your support Trevor.
This isn't a one way relationship or anything.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Thankyou On my way out the door now.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

O ok maui ive been there once. They have crazy parties everybody has a ton of fun down there. I went for the halloween party and i mean everybody was out dressed and having fun i really liked maui wish i would have gone more. Nizmom im just askin but do u have a car to goto the store? If so y not just go instead of waiting for him to come back. =)
hope ur ok. =)


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> O ok maui ive been there once. They have crazy parties everybody has a ton of fun down there. I went for the halloween party and i mean everybody was out dressed and having fun i really liked maui wish i would have gone more. Nizmom im just askin but do u have a car to goto the store? If so y not just go instead of waiting for him to come back. =)
> hope ur ok. =)


I believe she doesn't drive, or doesnt have a car because she had said she cant go to school because he isnt here to take her.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

she's going to school.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> she's going to school.


I was just referencing the original post where she said she cant go til you get back.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't have my license just to clarify that.
I went to the er.
me and the baby had different blood types,
so his body was fighting mine and mine was fighting his.
So I got a shot.
ALSOOOO, the location of the placenta was making it tear when my uterus grows.
so they prescribed me pain meds.
oxycodon and gave me an iv steroid to help the baby get fully strengthened up.
sorry if this makes no sense,
I'm a little loopy off all the pain meds they gave me there lol


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm glad they were able to get everything under control, keep us posted.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

oooo that makes sense. Hope you get to feeling better, enjoy the loopy medicine


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

just got on to update you guys.
weird.
don't remember updating last night.
feel asleep 10 her and woke up just now at ten thirty.
definitely needed the sleep.
The did all sorts of tests and I should have a healthier pregnancy now that we aren't trying so hard to fight each other lol


----------

